
Burning Man Is Its Own Worst Enemy - jason_zig
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-31/burning-man-is-its-own-worst-enemy
======
masonic
Benson: "The agency, she says, has approved new oil and gas leases, including
the controversial Dakota Access pipeline that runs through the Standing Rock
American Indian reservation."

What a ridiculous response. First of all, the Standing Rock Sioux reservation
is over _1200 miles_ from BRC. Secondly, the Dakota Access Pipeline project
does not even _touch_ the SRS reservation at any point, let alone "run
through" it.

